# My Miltoniopsis for 2010



## emydura (Dec 8, 2010)

Here are some of my Miltoniopsis for this season. Slowly building up a collection. At our orchid meeting last week another grower brought in 8 or so Miltoniopsis on top of mine. It looked a wonderful display with 15 or so Pansy orchids on one table. A rare sight in this country.

After I looked at the other growers plants it made me realise how poorly I am growing mine. I think the main problem is the potting mix - CHC's. These Miltoniopsis have such fine roots that they need a fine mix to ensure the plants root well and anchor into the potting medium. After speaking to the other grower I will be changing over to 50% sphagnum moss and 50% perlite. I have also noticed from plants that I have purchased that the best plants I have received are those growing in sphagnum moss.

Anyway here are some of my plants.

David 


Miltoniopsis Nancy Binks 'Star Struck'. Probably my favourite. If you don't like this you don't like pansy orchids.













Miltoniopsis Jersey. I do like the white based ones.







Miltoniopsis Fire Water 'Red Butterfly'. This is nicer than the photo suggests. Another favourite.







Miltoniopsis Jean Carlsun







Miltoniopsis Red Woodham







Miltoniopsis Saint Helier 'Red Gem'







Miltoniopsis Melissa Baker x Leo Holguin








Miltoniopsis vexellaria. Finish off with a species. Recently also bought a very big clump of this species. Hopefully will flower next year.


----------



## Roy (Dec 8, 2010)

Magnificent, they certainly like your growing conditions David. Very well done.


----------



## biothanasis (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing lot of miltoniopsis!!!! Weel done!!!! :clap:


----------



## paphioboy (Dec 8, 2010)

Whoa!! Those are very well grown miltoniopsis.... I agree they are a rare sight in OZ... Just last month a new member to our club brought in a red miltoniopsis and most members commented that they have not seen one for at least the past 5 years...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 8, 2010)

As a general rule if you can keep Miltoniopsis plants going for more than a year you're awesome  
I think you've done well


----------



## tenman (Dec 8, 2010)

Great group!


----------



## Erythrone (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing!!!!


Miltoniopsis Nancy Binks 'Star Struck' is truly a beauty!


----------



## nikv (Dec 8, 2010)

Amazing! I love the Miltoniopsis Fire Water 'Red Butterfly' best. I think I might try growing one again. Ivan Komoda has some hybrids that are supposed to be more warmth-tolerant.


----------



## NYEric (Dec 8, 2010)

Looking good. I've only tried one, w/ bad luck,  so these are a treat.


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2010)

paphioboy said:


> Whoa!! Those are very well grown miltoniopsis.... I agree they are a rare sight in OZ... Just last month a new member to our club brought in a red miltoniopsis and most members commented that they have not seen one for at least the past 5 years...



Yes, they are hard to come by. No one seems to sell them. I just pick up the odd plant off eBay. I have picked up two more this season.

David


----------



## Hera (Dec 8, 2010)

Wow, for all of them. I love the deep colors!


----------



## terryros (Dec 8, 2010)

Would you please comment on the temperature range that you have for them Summer and Winter. You are in early Summer now?


----------



## Mathias (Dec 8, 2010)

Fantastic!! :clap:


----------



## gonewild (Dec 8, 2010)

Beautiful photos, flowers are nice too!


----------



## SlipperFan (Dec 8, 2010)

I like, I like!!! They are beautiful, David, as are your photographs of them.

I do like them all, but I'll take Jean Carlsun as my first pick.


----------



## emydura (Dec 8, 2010)

terryros said:


> Would you please comment on the temperature range that you have for them Summer and Winter. You are in early Summer now?



Yes, theoretically it is early summer here. It has been extremely wet here the last few months. As a result we have had little heat. No days above 30oC yet. 

The temperatures in my glasshouse range for the most part between 16oC and 30oC. So a pretty stable temperature that doesn't fluctuate greatly. This is pretty close to perfect for this group - a maximum of 26oC would be better. But the hybrids in particular can take it a little warmer. My glasshouse gets very humid at higher temps so this would offset the extra warmth.

David


----------



## toddybear (Dec 8, 2010)

Stunning! Wish I could grow them this well!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Dec 8, 2010)

omg, those are drop-dead gorgeous. :drool::drool: I'm envious...


----------



## bullsie (Dec 8, 2010)

They are magnificent! How can anyone not marvel at their beauty. 

I wish I had kept those I acquired from Beall Co in the '70's. Of course, they were referred to as Miltonia in 'them' days!


----------



## cnycharles (Dec 9, 2010)

very nice! I haven't had luck with them though I like miltoniopsis santaneae, which I think a fellow orchid club member discovered that it liked to grow mounted on bark (have to check on that)


----------



## rdlsreno (Dec 9, 2010)

Very nice!

Ramon


----------



## JeanLux (Dec 9, 2010)

emydura said:


> Here are some of my Miltoniopsis for this season. Slowly building up a collection. ,...
> it made me realise* how poorly I am growing mine*. ...



Now, now, Imo this is a great growing of those tricky beauties!!!! As i am not doing well with them I just will look at your great pics again and again!!!! Not sure where to give my preference, all are just .. great!!!! Jean


----------

